# Mississippi Headwaters Hunt Test



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats to the club for having a great hunt test this weekend. It might have been a smaller test by the number of participants but I cannot remember having more fun. There were lots of great dogs and some wonderful goldens!


----------



## Red Retrievers (Apr 15, 2011)

It was a very fun test and a great club to work with. Saw a lot of good dog work and the help was excellent.

Thank you MHRC for a nice test and good weather.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you Leslie. I sure enjoyed meeting you and your husband Dan. What a great couple. I cant wait to try Dan's advice with Jige going to try it tomorrow. So glad you 2 along with Swamp Collie came and judged for me.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I would love to see photos! Any available?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

ha, I thought this was a test in Mississippi. I was thinking how miserable everyone must have been in heat! Glad to see it was up North


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> ha, I thought this was a test in Mississippi. I was thinking how miserable everyone must have been in heat! Glad to see it was up North


Nah, this was at the end of the Mississippi where you can walk across it and not get your knees wet. 

General V did a great job keeping things in order and Leslie B was a pleasure to judge with. We did have a gate crasher just prior to the start of the test. He was about a 4 year old Golden Retriever that came cross country from one of the neighboring homes. Since he already had a "reputation" as a bird thief from previous events he was caught and put in a kennel in Leslie B's car. He was a very nice dog but we wouldn't need the interruption once the test got underway. Eventually somebody stopped by and sprung him from jail to take him home. 

The test went very well and a little over half the dogs passed. The overwhelming cause of failure for the dogs that didn't make it was a weakness in dealing with cover changes. Those that went around the cover ended up on the wrong side of the gun station and hung up with the scent of the bird crates. At that point the dogs were unwilling to leave that spot and go to the AOF.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> I would love to see photos! Any available?


 
Sorry, no pictures. Swampcollie and I were judging so taking pictures was not even a consideration. Working with Mike was a great education. He has a wealth of field knowledge and makes it all look easy.

The grounds were very good, the weather great, and overall it was a great group of junior dogs. Those that did not carry were just as posted above - they could not withstand a cover change and turned instead of carrying on to the mark. Classic young dog problem and one that experience and additional training will easily fix. 

The club had the very best workers around. While I know that Bemidji is just before the end of the civilized world - I would recommend the club and their test as a great one to put on the calendar for 2015.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry I missed it, my newest girl has her JH already and is finishing up her SH training now, but September she should be ready for SH. Maybe we will see you next Spring, I will watch for this hunt test....as you say it was run so well.....all great fun...i enjoy hunt testing ....cannot wait to get back at it!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Minnesota is a good place to travel to for Hunt Tests and Field Trials. There is a Test or Trial every weekend from the end of April to the middle of Sept. If you're making a two week trip you can hit at least three events.


----------

